# Sonderzeichen !!!



## DarkSoul (26. März 2001)

Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit sonderzeichen in Photoshop einzufügen, wie z.B. ein Lampda ?  Keine Lust alle selber zu machen ! 
cu Chris


----------



## Q (31. März 2001)

klar, gibts!!!
such dir eine schriftart aus, die du verwenden willst und dann schaust du in der windows-zeichentabelle (start-progr.-zubehör-systemprog. zu finden) nach, wo das lambda iss (z. b.) wählst auswählen und kopieren und im ps wieder einfügen - fertsch!


----------



## DarkSoul (1. April 2001)

*Ich werdes es mal versuchen !*

Danke !!!
cu Chris

http://www.dpa.de.vu


----------



## Klon (1. April 2001)

&lambda; 

<b>? </b>

So einfach markieren, kopieren und in PS einfügen.
Wennde sonst noch was brauchst sach bescheit.
HTML 4.0 is scho praktisch...
[Editiert von Klon am 01.04.2001 um 11:45]


----------



## DarkSoul (1. April 2001)

*naja also ...*

Das geht nicht !
Wenn ich das Lampda einfüge, dann entsteht ein fröhliches Fragezeichen !
An der Schrift kann es kaum liegen da ich so ziemlich alle Standartschriften ausprobiert habe !!!
Gibt es keine andere möglichkeikt ?


----------



## DarkSoul (1. April 2001)

*Achso nochwas...*

Wie kann ich noch gleich das @ oder {[]} in PS einfügen ? Alt Gr funktioniert in PS ja nicht !
cu and Thx Chris

http://www.dpa.de.vu


----------



## Klon (1. April 2001)

Die Schriftart in der das Lambda enthalten ist is "Symbol" das sind die griechischen, in PS in der Font Liste stehen bei mir davon 2 Versionen, T1 und OTT, das Lambda sieht in beiden gleich aus.

So nebenbei, du kannst deinen Beitrag editieren wenn du was hinzufügen willst, dann musste net extra nen neuen Beitrag dafür machen.


----------



## Q (1. April 2001)

@DarkSoul

also bei mir geht das so! und es funzt auch die taste AltGr! komisch!

woran das bei dir liegt, weiss ich leider nicht, aber dieses problem haben wohl mehrere leute!

aber du kannst noch folgendes probieren:
wiedermal die geliebte zeichentabelle auf, z.b. das "@" auswählen, jetzt erscheint rechts unten in der statusleiste der ASCII-code (jedenfalls bei den sonderzeichen) beim "@" ist das die tastenkombination ALT+064, mit der du das zeichen eingeben kannst!

http://home.t-online.de/home/dynamo/ascii/ascii0.htm und hier findet ihr eine ascii-tabelle mit allen 256 zeichen!


----------



## DarkSoul (1. April 2001)

*hey Danke ! *

Die Liste kann ich gut gebrauchen ! 
cu Chris


----------

